# fish is out of the waters again



## filipino_saltik (Oct 7, 2011)

this may not be the best pictures to do this babies some justice but let me tell you im the happiest man in my town at the moment..this slings came in last friday it was a cocobolo with multiplex core and a zebrano with white palm... they are sooooo nice shooting them gives me a chill so i just gave them both a card under there belts and clean them again thanks daug for this wonderful trades.. (maraming maraming salamat)


----------



## Amarsbar (Aug 23, 2014)

WOW they are just amazing


----------

